# Your top 6 exercises ??



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im looking to create a new training programme designed to improve my strength and power. I will be having a A and B workout and alternate between the two workouts on a 3 day split. I want to limit my exercises to 3 per workout so the question is what would be your 6 top exercises for strength and power and how would you group them together into a workout as described above ?

I will be doing 5 sets of 5 reps to start and this will be completed as follows:

Set 1 - 50% of final weight

Set 2 - 75% of final weight

Set 3 - final weight

Set 4 - final weight

Set 5 - final weight

Once I can complete the final set of 5 reps easily I will increase the weight.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

In no particular order.

Squats

Bench Press

Chin Ups

Deadlift

Military Press

Bent Over Rows


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Do ur basically doing strong lifts or starting strength.

Strong lifts have a good iPhone app that does everything for you, rest timer, auto weight increase/decrease logs everything for u ect should give it a blast


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squat.

Clean and Press.

Dips.

Deadlift.

Chins.

Bench Press.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Squat.
> 
> Clean and Press.
> 
> ...


This is almost what I was planning tbh only I was thinking bent row and not dips but both could work.

All this kind of started following your thread on why people train so much. Thanks for the advice. :thumb:

Does the 5 sets of 5 breakdown look ok to you guys ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

curls

curls

curls

seated curls

hammer curls


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bench

Squat

Dead lift

Dips

Close grip bench

Leg press


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> Do ur basically doing strong lifts or starting strength.
> 
> Strong lifts have a good iPhone app that does everything for you, rest timer, auto weight increase/decrease logs everything for u ect should give it a blast


Just need a smart phone first.

I have looked into starting strength but not in any great detail. I will have a look at strong lifts also.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Milky said:


> curls
> 
> curls
> 
> ...


Its no good me just sticking to my current workout I was after something new to try. :rolleye:

Also thats only 5 exercises, should I add some more curls but rest the bar on the squat rack between sets.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Smith machine curls?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ab crunches

bicep curls

tricep kickbacks

db curls

side planks

c0ck pushups


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Would agree with the above


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Squat

Military press

Deadlift

Chin-up

Bench press


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Bench press

Dead lift

Incline DB press

Seated Low row (cables)

Squat

Lat pulldown


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Deadlifts

Push Ups

Dips

Abs Bicycle Crunch

Squats

Row


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Squats

Deads

Bent over row

Bench

Shoulder press

E z bar curls


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im looking to create a new training programme designed to improve my strength and power. I will be having a A and B workout and alternate between the two workouts on a 3 day split. I want to limit my exercises to 3 per workout so the question is what would be your 6 top exercises for strength and power and how would you group them together into a workout as described above ?
> 
> I will be doing 5 sets of 5 reps to start and this will be completed as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi mate

Strong lifts model suits me, adding 2.5kg each workout, 5x5 working sets.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

I've tweaked it as follows ;

Workout A

Squat, bench, rows and dips (Lee priest style)

Workout B

Squat, press, dead, pull ups.

Get on youtube and check out strong lifts channel, couple of good vids, in particular check out his 'workout a' vid.

I'd post a link but don't know how.!

Good luck


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking of alternating between squats and deads so I dont squat every session. Also I was unsure about the 5 working sets bit so thanks for clearing that up.

I'll have a look on youtube later.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Pressups

Situps

Explosive Jump Squats

Hill Sprints

Bench Press

Overhead press

As usual my goals are different to most :')


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

squats

rack pulls

bench

mil press

chins

dips


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

im currently doing...

bench 5x5

millitary 5x5

closegrip 5x5

dips 3x10

squats 5x5

cleans 5x5

goodmornings 5x5

heavy abs 3x10

rackpulls 5x5

barbell rows 5x5

chins 5x5

hammer curl 3x10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A.

Squat

Clean and Press

Dips

B.

Deadlift

Chins

BB rows

So as mings but with your rows in, took bench out so do chest dips on A


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Squats

Clean & Press

Deadlifts

Dips

Pullups

Front Squats


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Completed my first 5x5 workout yesterday following tips form all you guys.

Started with 5 sets of chins (palms facing away from me with wide grip), next up 5 sets of weighted dips and to finish 5 sets of deadlifts. I was thinking at the start I would do a few sets of barbell curls at the end but after the final set of deadlifts I was finished, game over. A very hard workout but I enjoyed it also.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Completed my first 5x5 workout yesterday following tips form all you guys.
> 
> Started with 5 sets of chins (palms facing away from me with wide grip), next up 5 sets of weighted dips and to finish 5 sets of deadlifts. I was thinking at the start I would do a few sets of barbell curls at the end but after the final set of deadlifts I was finished, game over. A very hard workout but I enjoyed it also.


Why would you not start with deadlifts? Biggest lifts usually go first... lol don't start with curls


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Front Squats

Rack pulls

upright rows

incline bench

preacher curls

overhead dumbbell extensions

thats one for each bodypart roughly.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

iamyou said:


> Why would you not start with deadlifts? Biggest lifts usually go first... lol don't start with curls


If I start with deadlifts it wipes me out and my other exercises suffer as a result but by doing the deadlifts last I find I can give them my all and not have to worry about whats to follow. Also it gives me something to look forward to.

I was thinking of doing the curls at the end but there was nothing left in me.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

In order...

Tricep pull downs

Bench (when I have a spotter)

Deadlifts

SLDL

Hack Squat Machine

Dips

Love tricep work.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Deadlift

Decline bench

Hang clean & push press

SLDL

Yates row

Tricep cable pushdown (gay... but I love it)

Only missed squat out as my patellar tendons are playing up atm, dead's really seem to **** them up until the next dead session lol Any advise... cough @MattGriff cough


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Deadlift
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> ...


Get some patella tendon straps from boots mate, they are about £15 each so do what I did and put two in one box :thumb: wear them for 30mins of each hour and take some anti inflamatories. Reduces the stress on the tendon and gradually pushes fluid out from behind them - wear them when deadlifting and squatting too.

http://www.boots.com/en/Elastoplast-Adjustable-Knee-Strap_862543/


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Get some patella tendon straps from boots mate, they are about £15 each so do what I did and put two in one box :thumb: wear them for 30mins of each hour and take some anti inflamatories. Reduces the stress on the tendon and gradually pushes fluid out from behind them - wear them when deadlifting and squatting too.


Cheers Matt, will get some, appreciated. The radiator in the bathroom is starting to become loose from my using it to pull myself up off the shitter in the morning :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Cheers Matt, will get some, appreciated. The radiator in the bathroom is starting to become loose from my using it to pull myself up off the shitter in the morning :lol:


I've had it myself mate, not comfortable at all. In the meantime try tot tie something around the knee with some cotton wool etc on the tendon just to apply constant pressure.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench

Deads

Squats

Dips

Chins

Done!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Squats

Deadlifts

Ohp

Dips

Incline bench.

Wide grip pull ups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Get some patella tendon straps from boots mate, they are about £15 each so do what I did and put two in one box  :thumb: wear them for 30mins of each hour and take some anti inflamatories. Reduces the stress on the tendon and gradually pushes fluid out from behind them - wear them when deadlifting and squatting too.
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/Elastoplast-Adjustable-Knee-Strap_862543/


Might sound like a daft question Matt but if just one is troubling you would you just get one?

I've already a bigger left teardrop than right which I put down to right leg patella troubles.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

deads

squat

bench

dips

yates row

push press


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Almost everyone has put dips in their list of top exercises but I must one of only a handful of people in my gym who do them. It must be because they are a difficult exercise and not as impressive as benching. Let the boys keep the bench I'll have the dipping bars all to myself.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

aad123 said:


> Almost everyone has put dips in their list of top exercises but I must one of only a handful of people in my gym who do them. It must be because they are a difficult exercise and not as impressive as benching. Let the boys keep the bench I'll have the dipping bars all to myself.


And they aren't often done very well!! Lots of swinging and rarely very deep..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I lower slowly untill I feel the pull, pause for a second and then power back up. I understand that by leaning forward it will bring my chest into the movement a little more, is this correct ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I lower slowly untill I feel the pull, pause for a second and then power back up. I understand that by leaning forward it will bring my chest into the movement a little more, is this correct ?


Yep, head forward, feet forward and arse out so you're almost angled like a vee on it's side (<)


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Deadlift

Squat

Chinups

Dips

Military Press

Dumbell Bench


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Yep, head forward, feet forward and arse out so you're almost angled like a vee on it's side (<)


I'v never heard of putting feet forward, might be difficult with a dipping belt though. I'll give it a go on my next session.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Squats

Bench

Hang Clean

OHP

Deadlift

Weighted Pull-Ups


----------



## Benelf (Nov 10, 2012)

Squats

Bench press

Overhead press

Pull ups

Bent over row

Incline bench.

(No particular order)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

flat barbell bench press

deadlifts

barbell squats behind neck

military barbell shoulder press

bent over row

tbar row or dips


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Im looking to create a new training programme designed to improve my *strength and power*. I will be having a A and B workout and alternate between the two workouts on a 3 day split. I want to limit my exercises to 3 per workout so the question is what would be your 6 top exercises for strength and power and how would you group them together into a workout as described above ?
> 
> I will be doing 5 sets of 5 reps to start and this will be completed as follows:
> 
> ...


I would pick a different six exercises for power and strength than for bodybuilding...for power I would go for this:

Olympic Squats

Front Squats

Powerclean

Deadlift

Muscle ups

Clean and jerk


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

deads

squats

deads

squats

deads

squats


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I would pick a different six exercises for power and strength than for bodybuilding...for power I would go for this:
> 
> Olympic Squats
> 
> ...


I will have to google these 3 bad boys as they are exercises I have never performed before.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I will have to google these 3 bad boys as they are exercises I have never performed before.


To be honest the clean and jerk, and to a lesser degree the powerclean, are quite difficult technically, and although I like to do them as power exercises myself and are what I would pick I wouldn't say that everyone will get on with them due to the amount of skill training involved.

Muscle ups are hard but not difficult technically... the difficulty here is finding the kit to do them comfortably - ideally you need rings.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Might sound like a daft question Matt but if just one is troubling you would you just get one?
> 
> I've already a bigger left teardrop than right which I put down to right leg patella troubles.


Yes, and I would video the bejusus out of my lifting and add in single leg stuff to ensure I wasn't headed for an injury by overloading one side too much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Yes, and I would video the bejusus out of my lifting and add in single leg stuff to ensure I wasn't headed for an injury by overloading one side too much.


Cheers Matt, already been informed when I squat that my left side looks as though its taking over slightly.

Time to remedy this with single leg work in the new year.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

dtlv said:


> To be honest the clean and jerk, and to a lesser degree the powerclean, are quite difficult technically, and although I like to do them as power exercises myself and are what I would pick I wouldn't say that everyone will get on with them due to the amount of skill training involved.
> 
> Muscle ups are hard but not difficult technically... the difficulty here is finding the kit to do them comfortably - ideally you need rings.


Watched a video on clean and jerk and if I started dropping the weights in my gym like the guy I watched I wouldn't be in there for long before I was asked to stop. I like the look of the power clean or even a hang clean combined with a OH press. As you said they do look very technical movements.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Watched a video on clean and jerk and if I started dropping the weights in my gym like the guy I watched I wouldn't be in there for long before I was asked to stop. I like the look of the power clean or even a hang clean combined with a OH press. As you said they do look very technical movements.


I like both of those you mention.

The hangclean into push press is excellent for the traps and delts... very draining at high reps, will get you very pumped around the shoulder girdle and will get your heart racing pretty good.

The full powerclean into a push press I do sometimes when I want toreally blast my delts and shoulder strength, and is great to do as in cluster sets (or how I do cluster sets) - pick a weight that's heavy, perhaps a 5rep absolute all out max, and then do as many mini sets of 2reps as you can with short rests (20-30 secs) between them. Good to aim at an overal target like say 20 reps, and increase the rest periods slightly or even drop to singles if you have to towards the end to get to the 20.

The powerclean on its own though is excellent for developing explosiveness, and a very good builder of the mid and lower traps, rhomboids, upper traps, core... even helps the posterior chain. Is worth looking at coaching vids on it and learning, a great exercises that a lot of people miss because it's out of fashion in the bodybuilding world at the moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to try the hang clean and press tonight but my shoulders, chest and traps are still way to sore from tuesdays session, in fact almost every muscle in my body is still sore from tuesday. Who would have thought that just 3 exercises could have worked so well. I can say that never before have my lats ached so the 5x5 must be doing something.

I have tried 5x5 in the past but I was using it incorrectly and it caused my joints to become tender and so I had to stop, this was probably down to me trying to do 5x5 on ez bar curls (what was I thinking ?).

This time around Im getting some advice from the people who know what they are doing so with a little luck my results will be far better.


----------

